# First DP painting-CHECK IT



## Mr.A454 (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

woah my gosh. this.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

peachyderanged said:


> woah my gosh. this.


You just kinda trailed off there peachy......................This ?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

:roll: i ran out of words


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

it looks like the soul is leaving the body. this is such a stunning accurate...what the fuck is that word i'm looking for. oh well it doesn't really matter. 
a picture is worth a 1000 words. good thing you've said them for me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

It looks like a tortured soul that is full of anger, it wants to take control but Mr A wont acknowledge that part of himself, leaving him in a state "I feel like something is missing"

To me it say's he is turning his back on part of himself, and that he is ashamed of it.

It's a good piece.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with what Greg said, thats sort of what I got from it too. Its brilliant.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

wow really cool


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I love this!


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

Keep giving your anger an expression through art, let it out, let it breath, let it speak.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

That's amazing man..really really good. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

dude! that's so awesome!

your painting totally describes what a lot of us are going through with DP.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> woah my gosh. this.


me too


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

this is SO GOOD man. it speaks volume. very very very well done.


----------



## drawynitsed (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, that's awesome.


----------

